# tavern sign in durango, colorado



## HUMANCONTRAST (Sep 21, 2010)

though this was pretty funny, medicinal alcohol dispensary. apparntly its funny too these durangatangs cos they have like 9 dispsearys in town. 








and some mountains.. plus some kid.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Sep 21, 2010)

messed up


----------



## pip (Sep 21, 2010)

great picture. I love durango, cool people,ska brewery and mad kickdowns.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 21, 2010)

hahaha thats freaking awesome
good pun find


----------



## Mouse (Sep 21, 2010)

you should submit that sign pic to failblog.org lol


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 25, 2010)

HUMANCONTRAST said:


> messed up


 
I fixed it for you.
NICE PICS


----------



## jd23 (Oct 5, 2010)

hell yes thats badass. i miss that town.


----------



## Joe Btfsplk (Oct 6, 2010)

This is a burned out former truck stop where Nevada highways 95 and 6 meet up. There was a town named Coaldale there, but it is ghosted. Lots of old seventies Datsuns and Cadillacs junked in the area, all shot up. Broken glass galore, derelict arcade games inside.

The marquee originally read, â€œRestaurant Bar Slotsâ€ but some wags painted over the top of the O.


----------



## Trains (Feb 13, 2011)

hahahah good one!


----------



## Tanner (May 23, 2011)

i love durango! i squated in a really nice abandoned lumber yard there.


----------



## Kodiak (Nov 25, 2011)

That kinda my home town. I miss Dtown so much. Bread Not Bomb bakery was a great hang out, and snowdown in the winter is insane. Huge croud of blazed people. Miss it alot.


----------



## ipoPua (Nov 26, 2011)

CrimCon said:


> This is a burned out former truck stop...



officially on the list.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 13, 2018)

He'll ya! 8th avenue tavern in Durango! Great karaoke!


----------



## LysergicAbreaction (Jun 14, 2018)

Funny stuff...
I think "blue moon" released a line of alcohol free cannabis infused beers that are being served in bars out here... I guess I would consider that "medicinal beer", though it surely isn't alcohol...


----------

